# Triple D/Q Running Order



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Trying to get my numbers.... Anyone know?

SM


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Shayne, Good Luck w/ Boogie. As Finn is home as of yesterday-he is a scratch. Sick to my stomach about the whole thing, but thanks to Jerry for offering to run him!

M


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I guess it's back to the pre EE days, you'll need to call the secretary for your number or wait until you see a catalog.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

The "New" entry service does not post the running order???? Guess it is back to showing up at 8 am when you won't run for many hours..........

Aaron


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Start a thread and ask over on WRC. HPW


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmmm 70-80 people calling for the running order, yea I am sure the Secretary will be tickled pink.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

What a tremendous service your competition has put together…now I fully understand the word SERVICE…my cows will be serviced by bulls this next March and April.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Perhaps everyone should call the RFTN office in Milwaukee on Monday to ask about the running order.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Roger Perry said:


> Perhaps everyone should call the RFTN office in Milwaukee on Monday to ask about the running order.



They will all be at the parade


----------



## Buck W (Jan 10, 2008)

Does that mean we have to request our running order by including a postcard with our paper entry? oh great, back to the middle ages of field trials. akc.org says the field trial sec is lee jolley. maybe he can give RO #s to everyone who calls. ft secs are gonna love taking back that job.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

what were the final entry numbers ?


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Lee or Joe will give you your number when Friday morning - more importantaly - you will be directed to what test to go to first, to keep everyone from hanging out at one test or the other. Something like handlers Pros A,b,c will go to Acadiana first. Everyone else go to Port Arthur. Then everyone will switch. This is JUST HYPOTHICAL - but it is how they have run it in the past.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Joe


Joe is not involved anymore though he may still be a member.
He is involved with Cajun Riviera as we are a Baton Rouge club.
On another note;
I'm talking with Wayne N of the Shreveport RC about doing a 2DQ with us in April.
Our April Q will be an owner/handler and hope to see a lot of folks there.
He is going to bring it up with their membership to see if they are interested.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Miriam Wade said:


> Shayne, Good Luck w/ Boogie. As Finn is home as of yesterday-he is a scratch. Sick to my stomach about the whole thing, but thanks to Jerry for offering to run him!
> 
> M


Pow is a scratch as well Miriam. Gonna go down and get my 2 in a few weeks. Sad day.......


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Jason E. said:


> what were the final entry numbers ?



64 before scratches give or take one or two


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Lee or Joe will give you your number when Friday morning - more importantaly - you will be directed to what test to go to first, to keep everyone from hanging out at one test or the other. Something like handlers Pros A,b,c will go to Acadiana first. Everyone else go to Port Arthur. Then everyone will switch. This is JUST HYPOTHICAL - but it is how they have run it in the past.


Yep, they tell the handlers "where to go".

I've been to 2-3 of them and they run pretty smoothly with very little waiting.

If a dog is entered in all three, it's a given that the dog will be running EARLY in one, regardless of the running order drawn.

Jerry


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm a little lost here.....this will be my first trip to the Triple DQ.

So, all three trials (Derby) will be going on at the same time in differnt locations?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

2 derbys start on Fri. 1 starts on Sat. SLRC Qual starts on Fri.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> Shayne, Good Luck w/ Boogie. As Finn is home as of yesterday-he is a scratch. Sick to my stomach about the whole thing, but thanks to Jerry for offering to run him!
> 
> M


Probably none of my business, but what happened??


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

It'll all come out soon enough, Josh. The FT community is too small for it not to.

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Buck W said:


> Does that mean we have to request our running order by including a postcard with our paper entry? oh great, back to the middle ages of field trials. akc.org says the field trial sec is lee jolley. maybe he can give RO #s to everyone who calls. ft secs are gonna love taking back that job.



Not sure how RFTentry plans to do it, but with EE, the FTS for the event-holding club sets the "final draw" and therefore assigns running numbers. Somebody just hasn't finished their job yet, whomever that may be........_maybe_.......

Just sayin' regards, 

kg


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

K G said:


> It'll all come out soon enough, Josh. The FT community is too small for it not to.
> 
> kg


Nope, I'll call you on that. Miriam's "sick to my stomach" post has no meaning to the rest of "us" unless there is more info.

And she wouldn't have posted it if she didn't want to put something out here in public.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Call me on whatever you like. *You* know how the "community" is, and I can pretty much guarantee you there won't be a *peep* from Ms. Wade about it....

Unfortunate circumstances regards,

kg


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

KG,

Sorry, that wasn't aimed at you. But if someone brings it up, someone needs to be able to answer to it.

Maybe there shouldn't have been a *peep* because that can lead to misconceptions without clarification...

Melanie


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> What a tremendous service your competition has put together…now I fully understand the word SERVICE…my cows will be serviced by bulls this next March and April.


Said only like a fellow Okie could. Nice!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> KG,
> 
> Sorry, that wasn't aimed at you. But if someone brings it up, someone needs to be able to answer to it.
> 
> ...


Melanie-

This is the 2nd time you've called me out on something & if I thought your intentions were coming from a place of compassion-I'd be happy to PM you & clarify the situation. Since we both know that isn't the case & wasn't the first time-don't tell me that I'm obligated to post anything to this forum. 

Like Keith said-it's a small community & it will get around & likely in a variety of miscommunicated forms-which I find sad.

To the folks who were genuinely concerned & asked after Finn-thanks! He's fine & I appreciate your asking because you genuinely care.

Moving along now...

M


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

> Sick to my stomach about the whole thing,





> Gonna go down and get my 2 in a few weeks. Sad day.......





> Probably none of my business, but what happened??


The door was opened. Maybe accidentally but opened none the less. HPW


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Just think about all the PM's she's getting.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I tried to reply to one she sent me. Her PM box is full.

kg


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Nope, I'll call you on that. Miriam's "sick to my stomach" post has no meaning to the rest of "us" unless there is more info.
> 
> And she wouldn't have posted it if she didn't want to put something out here in public.


Who is this person posting under the name Melanie Foster and what have you done with the Melanie Foster that I have so much respect for. I certainly liked to old on much better.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Just tried to check for my numbers again... i can't get the site to come up.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Just tried to check for my numbers again... i can't get the site to come up.
> 
> SM


I was getting a service unavailable error when logging in... but it worked just now. Still no numbers.

SM


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

arent the enrty numbers alot lower than usual ?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Just tried to check for my numbers again... i can't get the site to come up.
> 
> SM


I got the site to come up but I can't log in....:-(

Angie


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Jason E. said:


> arent the enrty numbers alot lower than usual ?


never mind was looking at EE entry's only


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> never mind was looking at EE entry's only


LOL I'm a pretty transparent guy and never try to hide stuff from our customers.... but if it was EE that was down, i promise you it wouldn't have been ME that was griping about not being able to get on. I leave that to you guys. 

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Once again.....



> Not sure how RFTentry plans to do it, but with EE, the FTS for the event-holding club sets the "final draw" and therefore assigns running numbers. Somebody just hasn't finished their job yet, whomever that may be........_maybe......._
> 
> Just sayin' regards,;-)
> 
> kg


If it were me and I wanted to know my numbers, I'd be contacting some field trial secretaries and asking them WHY the draw numbers weren't posted on the website....but that's just me......

kg


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I just saw the running order, looks like Funky Music(Boogie) is #1 in all 3 Quals, Good luck Shayne.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> I just saw the running order, looks like Funky Music(Boogie) is #1 in all 3 Quals, Good luck Shayne.


Luck of the draw, bummer. Oh well, we will just do our best... and that means i'll be first in line for poboys at lunch!

SM


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

http://www.working-retriever.com/TripleDQsummary.htm

heard that they willl not display running orders on RFTentry itself, so for now - it is on WRC


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> http://www.working-retriever.com/TripleDQsummary.htm
> 
> heard that they willl not display running orders on RFTentry itself, so for now - it is on WRC


Thanks G-man! Boogie is #8, #8, and #25.

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> http://www.working-retriever.com/TripleDQsummary.htm
> 
> heard that they willl not display running orders on RFTentry itself, so for now - it is on WRC



So the place where you entered requires you to navigate to another location to find the running order? 

_That's_ convenient.......

64 dogs in one derby, 61 in the other....what's the over-and-under on a triple at least once in both? How about a retired gun? 

kg


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Gerard Rozas said:


> http://www.working-retriever.com/TripleDQsummary.htm
> 
> heard that they willl not display running orders on RFTentry itself, so for now - it is on WRC


How is one supposed to know where to find it? I'm not seeing anything that points to this information other than your post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

YardleyLabs said:


> How is one supposed to know where to find it? I'm not seeing anything that points to this information other than your post.


It's kind of like finding your stake at a field trial when the premium doesn't have a good map and the club doesn't have signs out. 

Welcome to our world.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> It's kind of like finding your stake at a field trial when the premium doesn't have a good map and the club doesn't have signs out.
> 
> Welcome to our world.



Anybody else notice dogs with the same handlers have back-to-back numbers, or maybe one dog in between the same handler's dogs?

Sure hope they have good marshals at each stake regards, 

kg


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> Anybody else notice dogs with the same handlers have back-to-back numbers, or maybe one dog in between the same handler's dogs?
> 
> Sure hope they have good marshals at each stake regards,
> 
> kg


Sort of funny. EE eliminated that.

Jerry


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

K G said:


> Anybody else notice dogs with the same handlers have back-to-back numbers, or maybe one dog in between the same handler's dogs?
> 
> Sure hope they have good marshals at each stake regards,
> 
> kg


Yeah... can you imagine a larger trial with Rorem or Farmer entered?? 

As, kg said.... hope they have good Marshals!


----------



## bull (Apr 9, 2004)

They have great marshalls at the triple DQ. All clubs should have the
grounds and help. The organization is very good. If you have never been
to the triple DQ when you get there they will have a sheet that tells
each handler where they are expected to start. Even if you are number 2
in Port Arthur Derby you might be expected to be at the Q in SLRC. So
the running order is dictated more by getting it done efficiently than what your
actual number in the draw. You still have to run your dogs in the correct order
you may just not start where you expect. It looks to be a great time. 

Steve


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

bull said:


> They have great marshalls at the triple DQ. All clubs should have the
> grounds and help. The organization is very good. If you have never been
> to the triple DQ when you get there they will have a sheet that tells
> each handler where they are expected to start. Even if you are number 2
> ...


Yep... running #s are pretty much out the window. This will be my 3rd or 4th triple d/q. Last year it rained the entire time. Hoping for better weather this year. Weather, judges, dog work, mechanics.......... the only sure thing that matters is the FOOD!!!

Crawfish season regards,

SM


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, over 60 dogs in the Derby. Is this what the derby's are going to be like in Texas all spring? Are there a whole slew of derby dogs ready to go right now?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I'll be the guy with the LSU cap on. Stop by and introduce yourself. I'll point you to the right direction.

Time management at the 3DQ is at the all time high. Bird placement, not big long marks. Big LONG hunts eat to much time. A tripple in the derby would eat to much time.

I judged the 3DQ last year in the RAIN STORM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Spillway looks great.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

bull said:


> They have great marshalls at the triple DQ. All clubs should have the
> grounds and help. The organization is very good. If you have never been
> to the triple DQ when you get there they will have a sheet that tells
> each handler where they are expected to start. Even if you are number 2
> ...


Yep....been there, done that....it rained all weekend....the spillway was doing its job, creating some very interesting terrain that would change while the test was going on. Gerard and I had a _large_ time!

You and Kippy will be fine.....tired, but fine.....

kg


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Gerard and I had a large time!


Keith,
People just might get the wrong idea.


According to one FTS - the draws for the 3dq came out almost exactly the same for each club. This particular FTS spend hours moving dogs one by one - one place at a time. Had to update (save) after each move. He has also spent a good deal of phone time detailing his problems, concerns and issues to RFTentry personnel.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Mark Sehon said:


> I'll be the guy with the LSU cap on. .


Now _that_ will be a unique identifier!!! :razz:


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

if i were you , the contestants, i would scratch the south lous. trial. judges are horriable.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Kip, don't chase them away. At least let them show up so we don't have to give out scratch money.


2-dogs, I'll try to have on my LSU sweat shirt on. That might make it a little easier.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> Kip, don't chase them away. At least let them show up so we don't have to give out scratch money.
> 
> 
> 2-dogs, I'll try to have on my LSU sweat shirt on. That might make it a little easier.


I don't care who you are, THAT'S FUNNY!!!

Jerry


----------



## jiles (Jan 28, 2004)

This link should have some helpful info:

http://www.working-retriever.com/3DQ Handler Info & Running Order.pdf


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

What would have been helpful would have been if RFTentry had directed folks to look on WRC for the running order....although it's hard for me to understand WHY you have to leave one site to go to another to find the running order that's been faxed to RFTentry to put up.

Jimmy, do you have administrator's rights to do post the running order on RFTentry for your club?

kg


----------

